

Pakistan flood aid pledged - data broken down, country by country  - wihon
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2010/aug/09/pakistan-flood-aid

======
c1sc0
On the one hand, I'm glad to see many European countries in there, but on the
other hand I always kind of fear for the effectiveness of this kind of ad-hoc
aid.

